# can we install elements 12, photoshop cc and lr5.4 with nik, onone plugins on same pc



## grosloulou (Apr 11, 2014)

hallo, my girl wants to make a video process so i intended to order elements+premiere 12 on my pc i have already photoshop cc, lightroom 5.3, suites ononesoftware, alienskin, topaz and nik do you see risk of incompatibility between elements 12 and other installed softs ? otherwise i just install premiere  best regards marc


----------



## davidedric (Apr 11, 2014)

That's quite a collection!   I can't answer for all of them, but I can say that Lightroom 5.3, Elements and Nik will live happily together. 

Dave


----------



## grosloulou (Apr 11, 2014)

davidedric said:


> That's quite a collection!   I can't answer for all of them, but I can say that Lightroom 5.3, Elements and Nik will live happily together.
> 
> Dave



thanks but the problem I was worried about was not elements with respect to plugins and lr but between elements and photoshop cc sharing the same dll and plugins

In the meantime ononesoftware answered :
This shouldn't be a problem at all. All you will need to do is run the  Suite 8 installer again, once Elements is installed. That will install the  plug-ins into the program.

best regards
marc


----------



## clee01l (Apr 11, 2014)

There should be no compatibility problems.  You will need to add both OnOne AND PSE as additional External Editors. PSCC should already be your primary external editor.  I have all 4 on one computer.  My PSE version is 11 and not 11 premier.   You will need to install (reinstall) the Nik Collection after all of the others and in the install, Nik should identify all of the apps that it can be a plugin for. LR, PSCC & PSE do not share components (at least on a Mac) And I think Microsoft finally resolved the DLL Hell issues with the MFCxx.dll version once they moved to 32 bit libraries.


----------

